# Fuel help pledged for fishermen ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7393138.stm
Oh dear I really must persuade some of our members to donate a new photo to the BBC instead of them using a photo of a side trawler from 50 years or so ago...


----------

